# MI snowmobile-related deaths by year



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here are some figures from a report on snowmobiling deaths released Monday by the Michigan Association of Insurance Agents.

Michigan's snowmobile-related deaths by year 

Number of snowmobile-related deaths in Michigan during the past five snowmobiling seasons:

-2003-2004: 29

-2002-2003: 46

-2001-2002: 33

-2000-2001: 39

-1999-2000: 42


----------

